# Planning to Buy new AMD780G chipset mobo



## p_d5010 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi friends!
Well this is my present config:

amd 3000+ 939pin 1.8ghz o'ced to 2.4ghz
1.5gb ddr ram
asus a8n-e mobo

My vendor is taking above system in 5000 rs. and now I have to take new mobo,proccy and ram

so i was thinking if i can take the new mobo having AMD 780g chipset in a good price

My budget , including the 5k rs. the dealer is givin me for buy back is just rs.10k for mobo,proccy and ram 

so, if i go to low end proccy like 5000+ and take the new amd 780g mobo what would it cost to me roughly?
whats the cheapest price i can get a AMD 780g motherboard??

thanks in advance 

P.S: I can take even more a lower end proccy, like 4800+ x2 to adjust my budget in that 10k.......(i heard it costs only 4.5k inr (99$))


----------



## saqib_khan (Mar 7, 2008)

First thing: U call 5000+ a low end processor? Well, it's not. It's a middle end processor.

Second thing: 780g is not available in India right now. Is it available at ur place? 

Yes, u r right, 5000+ will cost u 4.5 k and 780g to be more than 4000 Rs.
But, it's a good choice. Wait sometime for ur upgrade. The prices of 780g will go down after releasing in India.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 7, 2008)

p_d5010 said:


> Hi friends!
> Well this is my present config:
> 
> amd 3000+ 939pin 1.8ghz o'ced to 2.4ghz
> ...


 
IMHO, Getting 8600 GT + AMD X2 4200+ for 5k+3k is much better option.

FOr those who are getting a new PC, 780G will be a great option. But why do you want to sell your current system that is running well (i assume)

Don't try to fix if it ain't broke


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 8, 2008)

^ ^ I already have a 8600GT 

and ya..........i want  to go dual core from my very old 3000+......hoping to see great improvements on current games..(i fear my proccy is botllenecking my 8600)

@khansaqib101: how much time i need to wait approx :-s really i think i need to go Dual core to play AC in full glory......ya it runs very well on 3000+ also, but still/.......

Anyone has any good option of config for the upgrade? i need only mobo,proccy and 2gb ram.....i already have 8600gt gfx card


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 8, 2008)

the admin of www.theitwares.com once said he cud get this board for 6k
*global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1333&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=171

couple it with a 4800+ which is for 3.8k now or 5200+ @ 5k
as this board is spider platform, getting an HD 3xxx or upcoming 4xxx series ATI cards will get almost 30% gfx improvement than on other platform.
and u can upgrade to phenom when prices gets down. Now the lowest is for some 9k or lower.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 8, 2008)

p_d5010 said:


> ^ ^ I already have a 8600GT
> 
> and ya..........i want to go dual core from my very old 3000+......hoping to see great improvements on current games..(i fear my proccy is botllenecking my 8600)
> 
> ...


 
afaik, the hybrid crossfire works only with cards that come with crossfire enabled. I suspect, you might just see nVidia releasing similar board (hybrid SLI) to rival this one from AMD


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 8, 2008)

@dom1nator: wont the 8600gt work in hybrid mode with this mobo ? and what complete config wud u suggest me now to buy........i can wait for another month or so if waiting is must for 780g

And just for my info, what is the latest price for amd 3870 and 3850 and nvidia 9600gt gfx cards?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 8, 2008)

I think its better to wait for AMD's Nehalem killers, because Phenom sucks compared to C2Q6600.


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 8, 2008)

whats nehalem :-/


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 9, 2008)

Nahalem's killer will be available in 2009!
Wanna wait this much?


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 9, 2008)

no way...better i will choose 5000+ and 780g.....
anything abt availability of this board in india?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 9, 2008)

A small advice.
Buy the same motherboard and X2 4000+ and wait for the little crash in price  of  PHENOM  and then  hit it hard!


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 10, 2008)

@keith:
no 939pin proccy is available now with dual core.....only some 3200+ are left

also, i dont know what wud be the price and when wud 780g be here in india..........anyone has idea abt it?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 10, 2008)

I m not suggesting 939 processor.
U can't use a 939 processor with 780G!
Its AM2 + so it is socket 940.


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 10, 2008)

@keith i meant no proccy of 939pin dual core is available for my mobo i.e. asus a8n-e


----------



## darklord (Mar 10, 2008)

780G will be a nice chipset. I would definitely look forward to it,sounds tempting to have a Gigabyte 780G + Phenom in my HTPC or ***** rig


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 11, 2008)

any idea when wud it be available :-/


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes there are, but those are heavily priced. So no point buying it. I also tried to get a dual core but in that price one can get an extreme or high end processor.


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 11, 2008)

hmm......can anyone please tell by what time wud the 780g mobo be available in india?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 11, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Nahalem's killer will be available in 2009!
> Wanna wait this much?


thats really great ! I plan to buy my next big computer in july 2009 !
budget is Rs. 100,000/-.
Its going to be a Laptop.
I hope fusion is out


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 12, 2008)

ahh.........really gettin impatient for 780g


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 12, 2008)

p_d5010 said:


> ahh.........really gettin impatient for 780g


and I am here to wait till 980G


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 12, 2008)

can anyone please tell if 780g chipset motherboard is available in india yet ???


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 12, 2008)

Gigabyte has a mobo :*www.gigabyte.in/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2758


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 12, 2008)

but is it available anywhere in india 

and anyone know the approx price


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 12, 2008)

my pc vendor said he can arrange it for me in 5.2k in nagpur  anyone know the exact price?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 13, 2008)

^ Thats good because itwares is selling MSI one for 6K!


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 14, 2008)

is there any Equivalent mobo for this on intel platform yet?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 14, 2008)

The options in AMD is better than INTEL. I mean the better VFM!

P7NSLI platinum is a good board and within a 8-9K range but nothing can beat 780G price


----------



## juggler (Mar 14, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> ^ Thats good because itwares is selling MSI one for 6K!



I think the one u r mentioning is 790X and not 780G


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 14, 2008)

but 790X is better,isn't it?
hell 790X doesn't have onboard display.


----------



## juggler (Mar 14, 2008)

ya its better but the all important feature of IGP is missing


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 14, 2008)

well ! if its better then i can get it coz i dont need onboard video!  is it better than 780g?


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 18, 2008)

finally getting msi k9a2 cf this week......hope its good

update: put my order on hold coz of this:
*www.bit-tech.net/news/2008/01/28/msi_no_longer_supports_125w_cpus_in_the_k9a2_cf/1

PLeaseee help people...i m in so much confusion


----------



## spyingshadow (Mar 18, 2008)

p_d5010 said:


> finally getting msi k9a2 cf this week......hope its good
> 
> update: put my order on hold coz of this:
> *www.bit-tech.net/news/2008/01/28/msi_no_longer_supports_125w_cpus_in_the_k9a2_cf/1
> ...



dude, dat sucks man, i too wa' planning 2 buy AMD once again
so, u can wait till 2009 4 nehalem, or go 4 d 970X

i guess better go 4 a p35 +c2d combo coz dey run on much less power...
last i chked, it wa' 105w 4 intel original -p35, 65w 4 e6550 (price 6k) n 75w-85w 4 d 8xxx series...
n since u already hv d GPU, it wont b a bad buy...

n yes, hybrid gpu works only wid ATi +Vista


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 18, 2008)

hey spyingshadow.......

can you please explain me the advantages of getting that intel mobo and proccy u mentioned? wud it support pcie 2.0 and dts sound? i dont need sli or integrated video.......please tell me exact model name of that mobo also
thanks!

also it wud be better if it has an nforce chipset as i have nvidia gfx card


----------



## spyingshadow (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, exactly d mobo is Abit ip35-e i guess it's rtailing for 5k or like dat....
If dat's difficult den u can lay up on biostar's p35 based mobo () or an intel orginal p35 mobo....
It's like d p965 of 2day..
best chipset performance as of now.... wid minimal power consumption....
n it iz Dolby home entertainment certified but it dpends on manufacturers 2 provide Dts certified hardware (u can buy a dts certified sound card anytime dude!!) 
n all c2d are supported... but no pcie 2.0 (it supports d new 9 series from nvidia anyway) 
plus, it suports ddr3 (not sure prices gonna fall here)
lastly, it is a decent overclocker (d abit board)  
so if u have less cash go for:
e2160 bout 2.6k
e4500 bout 4.5k
e6550 bout 5.5 - 6k
or if u have mone 2 spend go 4 d new penryns
e8200, e8400 (last one's 4 8k i guess, dunno 4  sure)
d fact remains, msi will improve 980G mobos, but since u already have a gpu, u wont get much benefit out of it...
It really now is a matter of choice, rite now d c2d + p35 combo rules
but den, if u wish 2 b on AMD's side, invest in a 790X (no onboard gfx) based mobo!! n u know vot proccy suits u best!!!

finally, regardin d nvidia chipset, I wud b amazed if Nvidia does not launch its own hybrid grafix system soon....
but regardin an nforce based mobo, u wud have 2 go 4 a c2d in my opinion
now 680i boards r out of d price range
so i wud suggest u 2 look for galaxy 650i lt or zebby 650i sli (4.5k)
remember though, dey only support 8 pipelines per gfx in SLI
so, now it all cums down 2 what platform u want!!
if in doubt, ask hellgate's opinion


oh yes, HAPPY HOLI!!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 20, 2008)

^^ P35 doesn't support DDR2.
Atleast not IP35-E, not even IP-35 Pro!



spyingshadow said:


> n yes, hybrid gpu works only wid ATi +Vista



nVidia also sports Hybrid GPU's and it is called *Hybrid SLI*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 20, 2008)

IP35-pro or any 650i Ultra boards dun supports DDR3 or PCIE 2.0.


----------



## aswin1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I am planning to purchase Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H mobo this week. Costs about Rs 4850 in Kerala. Check review here. Loads of features.

*www.silentpcreview.com/article807-page1.html


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 20, 2008)

^ Yeah this is also a good option!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 20, 2008)

@aswin1
where r u getting it from for dat price??

at wat part of Kerala r u from???.........am from Kottayam


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 21, 2008)

spyingshadow said:


> Well, exactly d mobo is Abit ip35-e i guess it's rtailing for 5k or like dat....
> If dat's difficult den u can lay up on biostar's p35 based mobo () or an intel orginal p35 mobo....
> It's like d p965 of 2day..
> best chipset performance as of now.... wid minimal power consumption....
> ...



Hey thank you so much for your kind advice  But the problem here in my town is neither biostar nor abit or galaxy are available......so only option i am left with is msi p35.........
about the 790x chipset mobo, the one which comes in my budget is msi k9a2-cf but, it doesnt support 125W Cpus and cant be overclocked more coz of inefficient cooling(it got best award from bittech but when msi removed support for 125W cpus, they took back the award).......
Please tell would it really matter with this move of MSI so that i should not go its side?

Also please tell me which of the following is beter:
MSI k9a2-cf + AMD 5200+
Gigabyte ga ma78g + AMD 5200+
MSI P35-fr + E4500 

The main features i want is GOOD onboard sound and overclocking capability....

Happy Holi!! 

^ ^ Even the gigabyte ga ma78g aint available in my town  my dealer said he can order from Delhi.....does anyone know if its available there?

After what spyingshadow said, I am feeling to change my decision now and go to the intel side......


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 21, 2008)

If u looking for great overclocking then nothing beats INTEL. E4500+MSI P-35 is where my bet on!


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 21, 2008)

how owuld the 5600+ and gigabyte ga-ma78g perform ? would it come in 10.5k budget of mine? :-s


----------



## blackbird (Mar 21, 2008)

Same Question Is Gigabyte - GA-MA78GM-S2H is good option ? which Processor will consume less Heat and power but will not sacrifice on performance ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 21, 2008)

^^^^ Gigabyte motherboard is a good option as u r looking to make a HTPC.

Athlon64 4800+ or Athlon X2 BE-2400+ will be good.


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 21, 2008)

does anyone know how is the biostar tp35d2-a7 motherboard i i need to choose e4500?


----------



## Ponmayilal (Mar 21, 2008)

I purchased a Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H motherboard @Rs.5290+4% ( Bangalore) on 18 March.Being a new entry, I am afraid the price has not stabilised and may be in other places it may come cheaper than this.

Gigabyte recommends a minimum of AMD X2 4200+ (2.2 MHz) or above for better Blu-ray playback @1920X1080p ( no need for any Video card - though if you are interested in gaming, you can couple the onboard GPU with select ATI video cards and evoke the hybrid Crossfire). AMD BE 2400 (2.3 Mhz) with 35W consumption is eminently suitable for an HTPC using this MB, but nowhere in Bangalore I could get it. So I have now coupled it with 4800+ with 2GB DDR2 800 MHz in dual channel mode. I have completed the assembly using a Zebronics Cube cabinet with 400W VIP SMPS and may be tom I will do the first switching and if everything goes on fine, will install Vista premium. 

Those who want to assemble an HTPC using this or any other MicroATX board can have a look at the Zebronics CUBE cabinet, which is a cheaper alternative to the Coolermaster or Antec cabinets for a living room PC.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 21, 2008)

@Ponmayilal
thnx for the info, dude


----------



## aswin1 (Mar 21, 2008)

> j1n M@tt     @aswin1
> where r u getting it from for dat price??
> 
> at wat part of Kerala r u from???.........am from Kottayam


I am from Aluva.


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 21, 2008)

@ponmayilal: great man! can u just post here howz it performing with 4800+. how much did u get 4800+ for? and yes, do u have a separate gfx card? if yes, please also post some good games fps
also, do u overclock?

Can you give me contact number and place from where u bought the motherboard please?

i have 8600gt.. wud that help me with mid-range gaming with above config??


----------



## Ponmayilal (Mar 21, 2008)

Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H Rs. 5290 + VAT 4%(18 March)
AMD X2 4800+ CPU Rs.3500 + VAT 4%(20th March)

Both from Ankit Infotech,SP Road, Bangalore
Tel:080-2222354 Telefax: 080-22211643
email:ankitcom@vsnl.net  (as given in their bill)

I am not into gaming or overclocking.But I have read a lot of reviews where these are dealt with in great detail. (I usually skip these.  Google search "GA-MA78GM-S2H reviews" and you will get elaborate test results on various games when coupled with *select ATI cards* that can use the hybrid crossfire mode of this card and the fairly advanced options in the bios for overclocking.

I have come across some posts where ppl have complained of difficulties in using nvidia Graphics cards on these AMD/ATI chipset motherboards.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 21, 2008)

^^^^ Since u r not into gaming or overclocking, u don't even need a graphics card.


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 22, 2008)

well then do i need to worry if my nvidia 8600 will work on that mobo


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 22, 2008)

^^^ YOUR 8600gt will work fine.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Mar 22, 2008)

Technically speaking, you should not have any problems in using any graphics card and what I recalled from my memory, of a few users having problems with nvidia on AMD/ATI chipset boards may have other reasons for their problems.

But be it as it may, using the specified ATI graphics cards in the 780G motherboard you may be able to fully utilise the motherboard's capability of hybrid Crossfire mode and enhance the gaming performance which is not possible if you use any other graphics card.


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 22, 2008)

^ ^ iheard theres hardly any performance improvement in hybrid mode, but a "very little" performance boost wont hurt


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 22, 2008)

I 've seen a test on Anandtech and it says that in Call of Duty 4 the Hybrid shoots up from 30FPS to 60FPS (that might not be true "completely") but yes it does also performs better than a single chip.
Besides the actual beauty of Hybrid is u can switch to low power onboard while not playing extensive 3D work.


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 22, 2008)

@keith:
does that mean we can switch "off" even nvidia cards while not playing games?


----------



## spyingshadow (Mar 22, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> IP35-pro or any 650i Ultra boards dun supports DDR3 or PCIE 2.0.



I never said d boards did...
i am syaing d chipset SUPPORTS DDR3
here:Check this out
U R RITE, dat boards don't support it....
VERY EXPENSIVE ONES DO, n if u can afford dose boards + ddr3, wud u give my ex-girlfriend a ride in ur Porsche, Merc, BMW or even optra magnum??? (no offence)


@Ponmayilal,P_d5010, keith
u all r 4gettin one thing, 780 G only supports Vista @ hybrid....
dey F***ed us wid Linux n XP (shifting as of now 2 ubuntu)



p_d5010 said:


> @keith:
> does that mean we can switch "off" even nvidia cards while not playing games?


Finally, refer 2 dis page, dis shud solve ur confusion 4 Nvidia hybrid SLI,
*www.nvidia.com/object/hybrid_sli.html
safely 4get Nvidia as of now... coz hybrid sli gonna b costly + unavailable 4 a loooooong time!!

so, ultimately, it is again on choice, i shud say if u get an AMD based hybrid solution, it won't matter 4 ur 8600gt, isnt it??
moreover, deir powerplay(switch cores on or off on d fly widout re-booting) works only on 3400 series...

if u can upgrade d cpu aftwerwards p35 is d way 2 go,
if not, buy AMD 4800+ (or better if u can) n 4get d Crysis!!
(play d game though)

oh, sry, i forgot dis one, hv u kept ne cash 4 atlleast 2gigs of ddr2??


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 22, 2008)

^^^ Yes.

Hybrid is actually made for laptops for those who want mobility as well as gaming. If it is not gaming then even the onboard graphics are best on a laptop.

Right now AMD is in a better state then Intel as far as over all platform is considered.


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 23, 2008)

@spying shadow: yes, i have separate 2k for RAM....have to spend 10k for proccy and mobo.......i saw in chip that 5600+ is better than E4500 ...... so what if i take a normal mobo like m2a-vm or m2n-e and couple 5600+ to it? really confused 

theo nly p35 mobos available in my town are asus,intel and biostar..........will be forcing my trader to get an msi for me if none of above are good


----------



## prashant9918 (Mar 23, 2008)

p_d5010 said:


> @spying shadow: yes, i have separate 2k for RAM....have to spend 10k for proccy and mobo.......i saw in chip that 5600+ is better than E4500 ...... so what if i take a normal mobo like m2a-vm or m2n-e and couple 5600+ to it? really confused
> 
> theo nly p35 mobos available in my town are asus,intel and biostar..........will be forcing my trader to get an msi for me if none of above are good


 

Try to get Abit Motherboard try hard get  what you wanted


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 23, 2008)

^ ^ then abit service center is not present in my town.......


----------



## blackbird (Mar 25, 2008)

@spyingshadow

"u all r 4gettin one thing, 780 G only supports Vista @ hybrid....
dey F***ed us wid Linux n XP (shifting as of now 2 ubuntu)"

I would like to know is it true that XP will not work ? Also Will Myth TV will not Work ?
I mean how do u know abt it ? Is it written some where any reference ?

Quiet Important Info for me..


----------



## spyingshadow (Mar 25, 2008)

@blackbird
no, no.... Xp WILL WORK!!
but d hybrid grafix features of d chipset won't in ne oder OS except Vista


----------



## blackbird (Mar 25, 2008)

spyingshadow said:


> @blackbird
> no, no.... Xp WILL WORK!!
> but d hybrid grafix features of d chipset won't in ne oder OS except Vista




U Almost Killed me on that 

So it is okay with the Motherboard or u think that we should go with Intel 33 MB?


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 26, 2008)

as of now, i have decided to go for ip35-e 

abit mobo


----------



## spyingshadow (Mar 26, 2008)

well, i wud suggest anyone 2 go for d p35 chipset rite now if one has a gpu...
n any brand except MSI, even intel original will b better dan dat as of now...


----------



## p_d5010 (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks spyingshadow


----------



## mikeon (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey what about the jetway PA78GT3-DG ?? They cheap mobos rite ? Is this model (780g) available yet in India ?


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 18, 2008)

Since u have a 15K budget(incl dealer price) & have a 8600gt.Go for an intel proccy & mobo.

Try E8200/E6550/E4700/E4600 in terms of descending performance & price.E 4700 if available would be a good choice.4 GB Ram will cost u only abt 3.5 K.Leaving u with about 5.5 K for mobo.


----------



## p_d5010 (Apr 20, 2008)

update: due to exams pping in, i did halt my plans (by pursuing my dealer)for abit ip35 and e4500, now he says he sold it to other guy! i am  now free to choose other  mobo finally! 
so i am going for the following after many benchmarks and reviews i saw on net......
gigabyte ga-ma78gm + amd x2 5600+ + AMD HD3650!(goin for gfx card coz one of my friend buying it from me at 5600/-  )

So is 3650 better than 8600 or not???


----------

